# TUI Email Client ???



## freezr (Apr 1, 2022)

Hi guys,

do you have any suggestion for an *intuitive TUI Email Client* which is not Mutt?

Thanks in advance,

F.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 1, 2022)

Alpine (email client) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



mail/alpine


----------



## freezr (Apr 1, 2022)

I tried it out but I couldn't make it working...
And when I feel frustrated the clunky TUI method get more irritated...


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 1, 2022)

mutt / neomut and alpine seem to be the most popular ones.

Alpine is a bit more menu based whereas mutt is a bit more hotkey based.

Why do you not like mutt? Is it remembering the hotkeys or is it the configuration? I am not 100% thrilled by it but it seems to do the job.

Perhaps check out some of the following: https://www.tecmint.com/best-commandline-email-clients-for-linux/


----------



## aragats (Apr 1, 2022)

I see why people may not like mutt(): nowadays we all get html-formatted emails a lot, and sometimes they cannot be rendered properly in a TUI client. Moreover, some companies don't even bother sending a plain text version, or, even worse, the text part is *different* from the html one!
As a work-around I added the following line to ~/.mutt/mailcap:
	
	



```
text/html; mutt-html %s
```
where mutt-html is a script in $PATH:
	
	



```
#!/bin/sh
FILE=/tmp/mutt-`date +%s`.html
cp -f "$1" $FILE
firefox file://$FILE
```
So, in a case when I really want to see the original html message I hit *v* to view the parts of that message, then hit *m* on the _text/html_ part, and get my message rendered by firefox.


----------



## scottro (Apr 1, 2022)

I do somthing similar, based on an old page from Jason Ryan. He uses vim-probable, or at least did when he wrote it, I use firefox with an entry in $HOME/.mailcap of

```
text/html; firefox -new-tab %s; test=test -n "$DISPLAY"
```
I also agree with his views on html email. It is never needed and does nothing but make it easier to spread malware.

His page:






						Mutt and HTML email - jasonwryan.com
					

Following on from my last post about Mutt, I have been tinkering more with the most suckless of mail clients to get it to deal with—of all things— …




					jasonwryan.com
				




But this brings up a good question. Why don't you want mutt? Maybe it's something that someone here can aid you in fixing.


----------



## freezr (Apr 1, 2022)

I do not have the right mindset to remember key combinations or to work based on strictly patterns, some TUI application use a more intuitive and multi patterns approach (e.g. Micro Editor, Telescope) but the majority give such freedom through complicated key combinations that require attitude and a steep curve learning...


----------



## hruodr (Apr 1, 2022)

aragats said:


> where mutt-html is a script in $PATH:


I would not do that, not call firefox. It read images and pass information to the one sent you the email.

I never had problems with alpine and html mail.


----------



## aragats (Apr 1, 2022)

hruodr said:


> It read images and pass information to the one sent you the email


I realize that, I do it very rarely when absolutely needed.
I configured mutt() to use w3m() to render html as text, and it works for most cases pretty well.


----------



## freezr (Apr 1, 2022)

I found these two projects which look both gorgeous!



			aerc - a pretty good email client
		




			notmuch


----------

